# Backpacking...



## 20319 (May 22, 2006)

Hi guys,I'm twenty years old and in June I'm going overseas for three months, backpacking across Europe with some close friends.I have had ibs on and off for about two years now, and have managed pretty fine in that time, however I do need to take one immodium a day if I'm going out.I was just interested in knowing if any of you have travelled for long periods of time and the methods you used to control your ibs and also if medicine like imodium is readily available for sale over there (as well as in Thailand where I'm also staying)? I'm really looking forward to this trip and I think just the advice and encouragment of others with ibs may help me overcome my problem during this time.


----------



## 21622 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey!Congrats on your adventurous side despite your IBS! First off Id recommend buying Immodium to last you the three months....you wouldnt want to get over there and find out you couldnt buy it...or find it!I went hiking on a trip with my cousin in Quebec last summer...it was a short trip, only 3 days. HOwever I normally have D about 15X a day. Yet when i was on my trip something weird came over me and I did not have 1 attack.It suprised me very much. I was happy though because we slept on the mountain and there were absolutely no washrooms







.....Anyways, good luck with your trip...I hope everything goes well for you!meg


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I find that when I travel, I don't get too sick...maybe because I'm more relaxed and determined to have a good time. Totally bring lots of medicine just in case though, and always carry a roll of toilet paper with you. Because hey, you never know.


----------



## 20319 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guy for your advice, it really does help to hear what other people have to say. I live in Australia and I'm not sure you can buy anything larger than a packet of 12 immodium tablets... that's a lot of packages to take! Is there anyone from Aus. on this board who knows if it's possible to get larger prescriptions?


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

you should be able to get more tablets through your doctor, thats how it works for me in the uk. i to am going travelling in June, for a whole year. something i never thought i would be able to do becuse of ibs. but over time i have realised that you cannot let ibs hold you back, and lets face it what is the worse thing that could happen???!! my preparation is to aviod all of my triger foods such as dairy products onions and mushrooms and to take lots of immodium toilet roll and my sense of humour. everyone travelling is going to experience a bad tummy at some point but lucky old us get it a lot more!! if only everyone understood the bravery and the risks all of us ibs suffers take by even leaving the house!!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi there,I think I might have some good advice for you! I have backpacked around Europe myself I was in Spain, France and Italy and I found that anti-diarrehoa medicine is readily available from pharmacies and you will notice that in france and spain especially, there is a pharmacy on every street, sometimes more than one.I have also been to Thailand 3 times, the most recent being this March. Well, I had an attack of IBS-D whilst in a big shopping centre called MBK which has pharmacies such as Watson's, Boots and others and my boyfriend went to get me something and they gave me loads of Immodium. So there you go - lots of Immodium available in Thailand. Also, whilst in Thailand I would recommend that you eat from reputable restaurants - if you have a very sensitive stomach like me that is. MY boyfriend ate loads from the street vendors and was none the worse but I wasn't going to risk it!! Also, the Thais put a lot of chilli and spices into all their food so be careful what you eat and ask for your curries to be mild!It depends how often you gets attacks but try not to worry because you will most always be near a toilet in Europe and in most big Thai superstores etc...but the toilets in Thailand can be a little......hmm....'old fashioned.'Hope you have a great time and if there's anything else I can help you with just ask.rachL


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hiya....I'm currently living in Germany for a semester (part of my degree) and was in France last semester. I've got a big prescription of colofac with me plus immodium and like someone else said you can get it from pharmacies too. I've seen immodium of some description here. Another thing to remember is that here you often have to pay to use public loos- well... are expected to give a small donation as you leave usually....so maybe have a few coins with you too in case! You can get away with it sometimes but it looks a bit rude too.Hope you have a brilliant time!!! Enjoy it! xxx


----------



## 15395 (Feb 24, 2006)

FrayI'm from Australia too... i'm pretty sure you can get immodium in packs of 20, but most pharmacy's don't stock them. You can ask them to order them in though...Good luck travelling. I'm doing the same myself in december, so let us know how you get on!!Have fun !


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

just a note to say i went to my doctors for a general check up before i go away, and they prescribed me 180 immoduim tablets!!! which is fantastic as now i won't have to worry about anything!!!! plus they said that taking them regulary won't cause any damage as i worried about taking them all the time. so that has put my mind at rest even more.good luck to all of you who are travelling too. i hope you have a fab time x x x


----------

